# la storia dei tre spaccapietre



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2015)

Durante il suo lungo cammino per raggiungere un lontano santuario, un pellegrino si imbatté in un’enorme cava dove alcuni uomini stavano scolpendo dei grossi blocchi di pietra. Gli uomini erano tutti sudati, pieni di polvere e visibilmente affaticati.Il pellegrino si avvicinò al primo uomo che batteva con fatica il martello sulla pietra e gli chiese: “Che cosa stai facendo?”.L’uomo molto irritato gli rispose:“Non lo vedi? Sto martellando a fatica questa stupida roccia e non vedo l’ora di finire questo maledetto lavoro per tornarmene a casa”. Più il là c’era un secondo spaccapietre ed il pellegrino gli rivolse la stessa domanda: “Cosa stai facendo?”. L’uomo che sembrava più diligente ed interessato al suo lavoro rispose: “Sto lavorando questo blocco di pietra per costruire un muro. E’ un lavoro molto faticoso ma lo faccio per mantenere la mia famiglia”.Il pellegrino continuò a camminare e si imbatté in un terzo spaccapietre. Anche questi era molto stanco e sudato, batteva con fervore il martello sulla pietra scolpita egregiamente e di tanto in tanto si fermava per ammirare il suo lavoro. Alla domanda:”Cosa stai facendo?” l’uomo sorrise e rispose con orgoglio:“Non vedi? Stò costruendo una cattedrale!” e guardò in alto indicando la grande costruzione che stava sorgendo sulla cima della montagna


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2015)

belloooooooooo


----------

